# Winnibigoshish



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Headed to Lake Winnie this year.
Usually go to Alaska but not this year.
Everything I have seen on Winnie looks great.
Have lots of buddies that fish it in the winter.
Have heard lots of good about the summer also.
Headed there June 18th.
Has anyone been there in the summer?


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Just came back. 
I would highly recommend it. 
Plenty of fish to be caught. 
4 of us were fishing. Caught bluegill, crappie, rock bass, northern, perch and walleye. 
Ate fish 5 times and brought home quite a few. Several walleyes over 24 inches and lots of perch and northern. 
Never seen rock bass so big. All in all it was a very good trip. Lake is around 8 miles x 12 miles. We only fished a corner. 
Had no need to move to find more fish. We will be back.


----------

